# Winnebago Sightseer 26P - Help please



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi All, 

As a newbie and having gone down the road of buying a Tiffin Allegro and returning it unused after it broke down in the first week blah blah, i have bought a 24ft European MH. Not a bad MH but an RV it is not! 

I am enjoying it (at least I have been getting out and loving the whole lifestyle and freedom that it gives) but I keep hankering after the space and luxury that an RV with a push out gives, although I have to say I am probably happier with an MH that is not 34ft long. 

As such I have been scouting the web and flirted with the idea of something like a 24ft Fleetwood Icon or Winnibago View but then on further investigation have come across the Winnebago Sightseer 26P. Looks great a good size with 2 push outs and all the RV trimmings. 

Does anyone have experience of this model? I know Winnebago is essentially the Rolls Royce of RV's but would appreciate any comments good or bad on Winnebago in general and/or the Sightseer or similar RV would be appreciated 

Thanks 
Gary


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Beg to differ Gary.
Winnebago are more in the FORD level of RVs. There are cheaper but there are infinitely more luxurious and expensive ones.

Surely the principal reason for an American RV is space and power. So 34ft. and up to 39ft. would be my ideal.

Ray.


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Beg to differ Gary.
> Winnebago are more in the FORD level of RVs. There are cheaper but there are infinitely more luxurious and expensive ones.
> 
> Surely the principal reason for an American RV is space and power. So 34ft. and up to 39ft. would be my ideal.
> ...


Having temporarily had a 34ft RV I am trying to find the compromise between RV space and relative ease of use and accessability to campsites etc

I do take your point though


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gary, Winnies are probably the best of the smaller RV's, but like Ray says once you get over 34' their are many better and more expensive ones about.

What they do have going for them is a rock solid company that's been trading for donkeys years, and is one of the few big ones that's hasn't got money troubles at the moment. 

Their designs are good, solid and reliable, parts are easily available, even for older models, and electrical/plumbing diagrams for models going back some 20 years can be downloaded free from their website, and brochures even further.

Olley


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

olley said:


> Hi Gary, Winnies are probably the best of the smaller RV's, but like Ray says once you get over 34' their are many better and more expensive ones about.
> 
> What they do have going for them is a rock solid company that's been trading for donkeys years, and is one of the few big ones that's hasn't got money troubles at the moment.
> 
> ...


Thanks Olley - much appreciated
G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Icon has been discussed on here,absolute rubbish payload.Whatever you choose, check the payload CAREFULLY.

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fleetwood*

As Tony said, the Payload on the Icon is poor. I would say non existent. One that I looked at had after adding 3 people, full water and propane tanks, just 175kG

The Winny View is not much better.

Choose carefully and check the payloads.

Trev


----------

